# [NESC] PSX guide + Retroarch settings



## AndyVr (Mar 17, 2017)

Last night a installed the pcsx_rearmed.hmod from DSkywalk and after changing some Retroarch settings all tested games (GTA, Distruction Derby, Ridge Racer, etc) running fine with acceptable graphics. At the moment the core runs at 50 a 60fps. So i thought i share the steps with the NESC scene.

- First download the Source code.zip from DSkywalk's Github (https://github.com/DSkywalk/retroarch-clover/releases)

- Inside the core_modules_extra folder search for pcsx_rearmed.hmod and bios.hmod folders and copy the folders to your user_mods folder inside your Hakchi folder.

- Optional you can rename the bios.hmod to whatever you want, i renamed it to bios_pcsx.hmod

- Search for the PSX (Playstation 1) bin files, you need 5500.bin, 5501.bin and 5502.bin. (i can not link to this files so be inventive...)

- Copy the 3 bin files to the bios.hmod (or renamed bios folder) inside the system folder (bios.hmod-etc-libretro-system-(pcsx bin files here)

- Now search some PSX games, remember the games need to be under 30mb so you need to find PSX ripped rom games, i also can not link to this so find it yourself.

- Now we have everything we needed we can start installing the cores first, open Hakchi tool and go to Module-Install extra modules and select the pcsx_rearmed.hmod and bios_pcsx.hmod and install both cores.

- Now install some games and change the command line from bin/zip to bin/pcsx for each installed game

- Synchronize your games and have fun playing Playstation one games on your NESC !


*Retroarch settings for better graphics
*
You will notice that the game is running fine but the graphics are not that good, allot of blur and pixelated. You can change some Retroarch settings to make the graphics better.

- Open Retroarch settings menu inside a game (start+select) and go to Quick Menu-Settings

- Go to Menu-Options and Enable the 3 following lines:

Enabled interlacing mode(s) = Enabled
Enhanced Resolution(slow) = Enabled
Enhanced Resolution Speed = Enabled

Settings > video > bilinear filtering ON

- Thats all, go back in the menu and select resume and you will notice a big difference in the displayed graphics.


Special thanks to @DSkywalk (and all other involved...) for the rearmed PCSX core !


----------



## maande80 (Mar 21, 2017)

Does installing PSX game cause the NES Mini to become heater than when it just play NES games? If yes, how would you recommend the ideal playtime for those games? I will try this one out, but of course, I want to make sure that I won't cause overwork to my NES Mini from its recommended capabilities.
Thanks.


----------



## asper (Mar 21, 2017)

With haxchi 2.14 the 30mbs size limit is gone. Tested and working with vandal hearts 2 and pandemonium.


----------



## maande80 (Mar 21, 2017)

asper said:


> With haxchi 2.14 the 30mbs size limit is gone. Tested and working with vandal hearts 2 and pandemonium.



So the suspend point can still be used without any error?


----------



## asper (Mar 21, 2017)

maande80 said:


> So the suspend point can still be used without any error?


Tested and working with vandal hearts 2


----------



## maande80 (Mar 21, 2017)

@AndyVr, @asper , help!
I tried to install Castlevania SotN (7zip file) but I got a black screen.

I had all the 5500 - 5502.bin inside bios_pcsx.hmod folder and pcsx_rearmed.hmod (tried both from DSkywalk & pcm270's Github), renamed bin into pcsx in the command line, installed them both, yet a black screen was all I got.

The 3 .bin files were only put inside bios_pcsx.hmod folder, right? No need to put them again inside pcsx_rearmed.hmod folder (the one with folder format was from DSkywalk)?

Any idea where did I mess up?


----------



## asper (Mar 21, 2017)

Possible problems:
1) 7z file has no more space to be decompressed; try without compressing the game file.
2) bad game file, re-back up it; try a working game (ex ridge racer), if it works it is a game file problem. If it does not work bios is missing.


----------



## maande80 (Mar 22, 2017)

asper said:


> Possible problems:
> 1) 7z file has no more space to be decompressed; try without compressing the game file.
> 2) bad game file, re-back up it; try a working game (ex ridge racer), if it works it is a game file problem. If it does not work bios is missing.



Thanks, I'll test with another game later.
What format do you have for your games? What formats that are compatible for adding games?
I just downloaded RidgeRacerRip42 - PAL (1.9MB). After extraction, there's an .img file (4.3MB). Is this compatible?


----------



## asper (Mar 22, 2017)

maande80 said:


> Thanks, I'll test with another game later.
> What format do you have for your games? What formats that are compatible for adding games?
> I just downloaded RidgeRacerRip42 - PAL (1.9MB). After extraction, there's an .img file (4.3MB). Is this compatible?


You should use .PBP (psx eboot for PSP) files; i never tested the psx core with .iso, .bin+cue or .img files, just with .PBP files.


----------



## maande80 (Mar 22, 2017)

asper said:


> You should use .PBP (psx eboot for PSP) files; i never tested the psx core with .iso, .bin+cue or .img files, just with .PBP files.



... I did not know if this is a basic knowledge. IMHO, @AndyVr should mention this above.
Thank you so much for the enlightenment!


----------



## AndyVr (Mar 22, 2017)

PBP file works but it's not necessary. I use zip files with bin+cue files (ripped roms) and works also perfect.


----------



## maande80 (Mar 24, 2017)

I'd installed some games which run well. I've found that in my case any compressed files (.7z and .zip) were unplayable, but when I extracted them, .pbp, .bin, and .img were playable perfectly. 
Other than changing "bin/zip" into "bin/pcsx", did you edit anything else in the command line that can make compressed game to be playable?


----------



## AndyVr (Mar 24, 2017)

No just installed like .7z file and plays perfect. The games are ripped roms from years ago. Anyway, EBOOT.PBP files runs also perfect and you will find them way easier then PSX compressed roms...


----------



## maande80 (Mar 26, 2017)

After testing some games, yes, .pbp showed good results if compared with othet file extensions. However, I'd just paid attention that in most cases, although the games run smoothly, but the dialogues/sounds (not BGM) were missing. For example in CTR, Adventure Mode, Aku Aku's mouth just shut and he didn't say a thing. Is this a bug, bad dump, or there is/are some thing(s) that need to be changed on Retroarch setting?


----------



## asper (Mar 26, 2017)

Maybe (just a supposition) they were contained inside the iso image as audio tracks but ripped out taking the .pbp data only. You can try the same game with full iso if it is smaller than 300mbs.


----------



## maande80 (Mar 26, 2017)

If that's the case, what a bummer, now we can only rely on a few games < 300 mb that have complete ISO package.


----------



## ByteThis (Apr 2, 2017)

Thanks for the tutorial! Got pcsx games to work,,,any way of renaming the eboot.pbp file ?

When loading a game in halchi..it wants to overwrite the current file.

Is there a bios file available to load so we can rename the eboot file?

EDIT: Got it..what works for me..download the eboot file..unzip it..it comes in winzip format..re-zip it using 7 zip..upload to hakchi..import as archive..the name of the game is already on the zipfile..and uploads into hakchi as such..change command line to bin/pcsx and your good to go for name of the game and no overwrites in hakchi game folder as EBOOT.PBP


----------



## MrTea (Apr 2, 2017)

I can't find a small gta rip anywhere sadly.


----------



## koffieleut (Apr 18, 2017)

MrTea said:


> I can't find a small gta rip anywhere sadly.



Something with Paradise or something.


----------

